# Weather & Hatch



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello,

Just wondering if there is any sign of chicks from the earlier nesters? Also, how is the weather holding out, hopefully warm and with the correct amount rain. One can always hope!

Thanks, Richard


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Late June-early July is the time frame. Don't rush it, they'd need a fur coat and ear muffs today.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This last weekend I came west from Whapeton to Ellendale, then north on 281 to Devils Lake. Even in the rain, the road side & ditches were stiff with birds from Whap to Jamestown. If there's any kind of nesting success, it should be a good season this Fall...


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

First birds come off May 10 at about the very earliest.... Looking good so far.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There are some nests with eggs now and it looks like the hatch will be earlier this year so it will be easier to identify early season roosters next fall. The low spots are all full of water so that should help to prevent flooded nests if we were to get a little more rain.


----------



## bjorn (Jul 23, 2005)

I have not seen any pheasant nests yet. The ducks are nesting pretty good however. Also some nest depradation noticed.

Bjorn


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

When are the spring crowing counts usually released?


----------

